# "File not Found" - help, please



## joelroffman (Jul 4, 2018)

All the photos in a project I'm working on (88 of them) seem to have been lost. The thumbnails are still in LR, but "File Not Found" appears for all of them. Other projects I've been simultaneously working on show no such issue. What happened? Can I retrieve my files so I can export these files?

Thanks!


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Jul 4, 2018)

Unless you deleted the photos, they are still somewhere, and once you've found them, as long as you have not changed their names, you should be able to link them to the thumbnails again.  I would suggest simply doing a search using Spotlight.  If you have a copy of the the photos, you can also make duplicates/copies, and then link the thumbnails to them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Joel, as Barry says, Lightroom can't find them in the last place it saw them. That means you likely moved or renamed them using Finder or other software, and Lightroom's still looking in the old location, so you just need to tell Lightroom where you put them. Once you've found them on your hard drive, here's the instructions on how to tell Lightroom: Lightroom thinks my photos are missing—how do I fix it? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## joelroffman (Jul 4, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Joel, as Barry says, Lightroom can't find them in the last place it saw them. That means you likely moved or renamed them using Finder or other software, and Lightroom's still looking in the old location, so you just need to tell Lightroom where you put them. Once you've found them on your hard drive, here's the instructions on how to tell Lightroom: Lightroom thinks my photos are missing—how do I fix it? | The Lightroom Queen



Thanks, Barry and Gloria. I found instructions in your book, Gloria, and I think I know what I did to cause this. I appreciate your help!
Joel


----------

